# Sticky  Fav Apps



## Go The Power

Just thought it wold be interesting to find out what everyone's fav Apps and Games are.

I will start, I don't really use much apps except for the TSF one, I mainly play games. My fav game would have to be Angry Birds :grin: I remember when it first got released I would play it religiously.


----------



## mattv8

Back in the days of Palm pilots, i purchased the game Warfare Incorporated by Spiffcode. That's my favorite app/game to date.


----------



## Go The Power

I just got it, it looks good. I will have to play some more later on.


----------



## sanand911

My fav keeps changing but here is a short list:
1) cut the rope/burn the rope
2) Word With Friends
3) Field goal
4) Stone loops
5) Bejeweled


----------



## Spiritinthesky

New app looks interesting.

YouTube - This Day in Led Zeppelin


----------



## Go The Power

If you a big Led Zeppelin fan that would be good.


----------



## Laxer

I personally like Castlevania SOTN on fpsce.

YouTube - PS3 Sixaxis on HTC HD2 using Fpsece Skip to 1:00

Playing like this ^^


----------



## Go The Power

I like that! That would come in handy for long bus trips. I will have set that up in the next couple of days.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mattv8

PS3 on the HTC?! That's impressive. Also check out the n64 emulators some devs have come up with for the ipod touch/iphone. Of course this would require a jailbroken ipod...


----------



## Laxer

mattv8 said:


> PS3 on the HTC?! That's impressive. Also check out the n64 emulators some devs have come up with for the ipod touch/iphone. Of course this would require a jailbroken ipod...


Its only ps1 (PSX), but you can connect a ps3 controller to it using bluetooth.

You should see some of the looks i get downtown when I'm sitting on a bench playing the original tony hawk waiting for friends.

Also, cobaltcontroller (What you use to sync the remote) also works for other emus. I play GBA with a wii controller


----------



## mattv8

Ahhh PS1. Still AWESOME. I can imagine, that'd definitely be a head-turner.


----------



## wolfen1086

My favorite app is called Radar Now, it doesn't do squat, no five day forecast, no national map of whats coming next month, none of that, what it does do is show you what is over your head, which is EXACTLY what I need to work where I work at.


----------



## DonaldG

I am a fan of FlightRadar24.com

There are two Apps for Flight Radar for Android: Here


----------



## Spiritinthesky

This is a cool app as well.
YouTube - Killer Riffs iPhone Guitar App - 40 Riffs with Tab + Video


----------



## barillitos

My frequently used ones are andy-83 which is a virtual ti-83 calculator,firefox which has sync and finally winamp.


----------



## wolfen1086

Another app I love nowadays and use every time I need gas is called Gas Buddy, it uses your phones built in gps to find the cheapest gas near you, and also lets you pick favorites, when you report a price you earn points toward a lottery for a free 250 prepaid gas card.
Around here I can get almost 600 points a day in the morning reporting teh price changes I see on my way to work.


----------



## MsAndee

Fast Customer is a new iphone app which allows you to select a company you wish to call like Verizon and then you input the phone number where you can be reached. Then the app calls the company for you and then rings you back once a real, live human being is on the phone. No more phone trees or elevator music!


----------



## pharoah

i have a few apps i really like.angry birds is an ok game,but so far my fav droid game is dungeon defenders.


YouTube - Dungeon Defenders: First Wave for Android First Look at Unreal Engine!!


----------



## Daifne

My favorite apps (keep in mind that I run a computer repair business and this is my business phone):
pdanet for tethering
Color Flashlight to see into those small computer cabinets 
Wifi Analyzer
Router Passwords
NPR News
CamScanner
Square to take credit card payments


----------



## pharoah

electrodroid is a very handy tool for those who work with electronics.

https://market.android.com/details?id=it.android.demi.elettronica&feature=search_result


----------



## Clark76

I really like Poynt. It is available for both IOS and Android devices. With it you can search for the cheapest gas prices in your area, movies, restaurants and businesses. It will even give you the directions to whatever you find from where you are currently located at.


----------



## wolfen1086

Poynt does that? I know Gas Buddy does, but I never knew Poynt did.

Another of my favorites is Dropbox, simply install it on your phone and computer and transfer files and pictures between the two without hooking up


----------



## zhong

App for TSF of course. L.O.L.


----------



## wolfen1086

I found one called root uninstaller, I had it on my other Epic that I rooted, and it will remove any and all applications, like the ones you don;t want but come with the phone, but it requires you to " root" the phone, and I found that useing Go launcher actually works just as good at making icons I don't want go away and Advanced App killer Froyo gets the job don just as good and doesn't require you to take a chance at bricking your phone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Spiritinthesky said:


> New app looks interesting.
> 
> YouTube - This Day in Led Zeppelin


 
Whats the intro song of this video? I must know!


----------



## wolfen1086

the Led Zeppelin app,


where do I get it from 
To my generation that is a MUST HAVE app.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

wolfen1086 said:


> the Led Zeppelin app,
> 
> 
> where do I get it from
> To my generation that is a MUST HAVE app.


Its in the App Store called: "This day in Led Zeppelin".


----------



## wolfen1086

Thanks 
Can I get it on the android market too or do I need an Iphone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

wolfen1086 said:


> Thanks
> Can I get it on the android market too or do I need an Iphone?


From what I know its only for IOS.

Also do you know the intro song in the video that i posted like 2 posts ago?


----------



## wolfen1086

I love the song, I have every led Zeppelin album ever made, most are on Vinyl but one is on a cd (Bonzo forgive me)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

wolfen1086 said:


> I love the song, I have every led Zeppelin album ever made, most are on Vinyl but one is on a cd (Bonzo forgive me)


So do you know the name of the song in the video or no? :sigh:


----------



## wolfen1086

Not off the top of my head.


----------



## Spiritinthesky

More here: 

Music on your iPad: Kurt Cobain and Vinyl Love - The Morton Report


----------



## wolfen1086

I need an Ipad


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

wolfen1086 said:


> I need an Ipad


Nah its not worth the money. Just a supersized Iphone or Ipod.


----------



## wolfen1086

LOL, My Epic is GREAT at running everything I currently have but some aps are pay apps and I pay enough the way it is
Besides for every pay app theres at least one free one


----------



## Harry John

cube runner
tap tap revenge
AFII
toy bot
facebook
twitterrific
fast and furious

and bunch more.


----------



## kgirl

Currently, I'm addicted to Temple Run! Such a cool game! 

I also discovered a new social networking app which is Path. You guys should try it!


----------



## zhong

Does it work for Canada ?
I only see Eastern and Western U.S.A which you can search for and works ?

Thanks.



DonaldG said:


> I am a fan of FlightRadar24.com
> 
> There are two Apps for Flight Radar for Android: Here


----------



## zhong

My favorite game app. is Pong 3 D.


----------



## Spiritinthesky

*Jumpin Jack Apps*

Nice new Rolling Stones iPhone & iPad App out. Has Stones history for every day of the year, quiz, tons of trivia and the stories behind all the classic albums. 

This Day in The Rolling Stones: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/this-day-in-the-rolling-stones/id586990757?mt=8


----------



## Spiritinthesky

*Re: Jumpin Jack Apps*

See it here: THIS DAY IN THE ROLLING STONES - YouTube


----------



## mnuno

TechAddicts - All that matters in the tech, geek and gadget world

Link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/techaddicts-free-all-that/id741349899?ls=1&mt=8
All other apps: http://bit.ly/1dXWDyB
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tech...-geek-and-gadget-world/377142172432122?ref=hl


----------



## mnuno

4VideoGamesAddicts FREE - All that matters in the video games' world

Link: https://itunes.apple.com/ua/app/4videogamesaddicts-free-all/id754501884?mt=8
All other apps: http://bit.ly/1dXWDyB


----------



## TOS

Draw Mania's a good pictionary style game, even if it's a bit glitchy at times.


----------



## martinsmith

Useful post..thanks for sharing..


----------



## Corday

https://bit.ly/1dXWDyB no longer exists.


----------

